# Black vs Clear silicone?



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Black? no thanks..


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd go black.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I was at this same crossroads not to long ago. I ended up going with black becuase I wanted my tank to have a deep water feel with all plantes being a dark color. Also black looks much better in the long run. It dosn't change color like clear can. I would go black all the way.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Absolutely the clear silicone. Why border the tank in black on all sides if you're going frameless? Black silicone on a frameless tank just doesn't make any sense to me; it does work better visually on a tank with the traditional frame though.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Check http://www.eloseurope.com/en/index....facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=87

All of Elos tanks have black silicone.

ADA tanks also come in black silicone.


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

All personal preference, in my opinion. Look at the first place on the xl tank of the 2007 AGA contest. Tanks seems to have black silicon. 

With the thickness of your glass your tank can be build the way ADA does, without silicon bead beyond the actual glass contact area. 

This way the actual area for silicon and water contact/algae growth can be "really" small. Discoloring will be minimal. 

I think both ways do look nice.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems like we're evenly split too. 

If I was bothering to go rimless and starphire, I'd go clear; otherwise it seems pointless (to me) to bother.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

For me, rimless = clear. I do have several framed tanks w/black silicone and love the look.


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I've decided to go with black for the following reasons:
- Always wanted rimless... but rimless + black... hehe we'll see.
- Always planned the tank to be black, and with all things that I do, last minute change always isn't the right choice
- I don't think black silicone would be confine on a large tank. 
- And most importantly, I brought in my ultimate decision maker, my wife . She said black looks better, even play devil advocate and try to convice her to go for clear.

So wish me luck with black. will start a journal once I receive the tank.

Thank you all.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

Black!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Check out this members site from Reefcentral.

http://invincible569.squarespace.com/image-gallery/the-300g-delivery/

His tank is of similar size and went with Starfire glass and black silicone.

Looks awesome.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gsd78 said:


> I'd go black.


EWWWW, the question is, why would you not pick clear silicone, black is ugly, distracting, and really stands out. It greatly takes away from that "cube of water" effect. 100% clear silicone! 

I'm still asking myself, why black? ew.... :hihi:


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

CmLaracy said:


> EWWWW, the question is, why would you not pick clear silicone, black is ugly, distracting, and really stands out. It greatly takes away from that "cube of water" effect. 100% clear silicone!
> 
> I'm still asking myself, why black? ew.... :hihi:


I think a rimless tank with a black background, black silicone, and some black MH pendants or T5 fixture hanging over it looks killer. Just like in Invincible589's pictures. Just my personal preference.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

It's all personal preference. I'm a big fan of black silicone, but recently decided to go back to clear, though still think black looks awesome.


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

I visit my LFS today and inspected couple large black silicone tanks. Although none are rimless, I'm conviced that black will look good on rimless tank also. And you'll won't loose the "body of water" look. Actually I noticed they have more black silicone tanks instock now than before - even some small one (10 - 30 G), I think maybe it's the trend, lol.

I do agree though that on smaller tanks (48" L or less, clear is probaly the way to go).

As for lighting, I'm still not sure what to get. I like pendants but not sure if it's enough to light the tank. I'm leaning toward Aqua-Medic MH/T5 units. I plan replace the included T5 with "pink" bulbs, that + ADA 150W MH bulbs hopefully will look good. But that is another discussion .


----------



## invincible569 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments about my tank. 

Even though my tank is saltwater, the black silicone hides from the rest of the aquarium presentation. I've always been a fan of black silicone, but like others on this thread, its a matter of personal preference. It's always better for you to visit each style and decide for yourself.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gsd78 said:


> I think a rimless tank with a black background, black silicone, and some black MH pendants or T5 fixture hanging over it looks killer. Just like in Invincible589's pictures. Just my personal preference.


That tank does look killer, I must admit.... :hihi:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

invincible569 said:


> Thanks for the positive comments about my tank.
> 
> Even though my tank is saltwater, the black silicone hides from the rest of the aquarium presentation. I've always been a fan of black silicone, but like others on this thread, its a matter of personal preference. It's always better for you to visit each style and decide for yourself.


Thats a sweeeeeeet tank! Just read about half of your journal!

-Andrew


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

After having taken a good look close up at some Elos tanks, I can say there is definitely something sexy about black silicone tanks. 

http://elosusa.com/

Charlie


----------



## invincible569 (Jan 27, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Thats a sweeeeeeet tank! Just read about half of your journal!
> 
> -Andrew


Thank you Andrew. There is so much to read & view I am sure. It's almost never ending.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to admit, after looking at the Elos tanks, that the black silicone isn't as awful as I thought it would be. I'm still not sold on the idea, but then my personal tastes aren't particularly relevant for the OP.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

invincible569 said:


> Thank you Andrew. There is so much to read & view I am sure. It's almost never ending.


It seems so!

All I need to do is want to setup a SW reef:icon_lol: :help: 

But I've never seen a rimless one that large SW. Very interesting.

I think I've got around 50+ pages left:hihi: 

-Andrew


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

indiboi said:


> I have to admit, after looking at the Elos tanks, that the black silicone isn't as awful as I thought it would be. I'm still not sold on the idea, but then my personal tastes aren't particularly relevant for the OP.


Actually it is relevant, that is why I posted . I'm glad you don't think it's that awful, that's all I needed. As long as know one thinks black should be avoided like the plague. 

Invicible, thanks for sharing with us, your tank is definately an inspiration, I looked at it again and again . Look like there's space in your living room for a planted tank .

I tried to find an rimless black silicone planted tank just to see what it like, but can't find any. Guess I'll be the first to provide a photo document.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hehe, I'm glad you value my opinion, along with those of the others, I just meant that you ought not base your choices on something just because I don't care for it.  It's your money, your aquarium, something you'll be looking at everyday. Your happiness with the choice is what matters most.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Black siliconed rimless tanks always struck me as tanks with tuxedos on, or like the chrome stripping on a black caddy, really classy. I've never seen a rimmed tank with black before. Clear is great for hiding the edge from the mind's eye, but black will never be as ugly as dirty, clear silicone, with green and brown crud growing under that spot you tore open with the mag float. On tanks with a lot of contrast and shadows, clear can be more noticeable than anything after it turns opaque, like the ugly back corners in my sig.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Khoile will need to find someone to make black/smoked glass inflows and outflows, they'd be a perfect match for black silicone with the added benefit of not showing the filth that builds up within them.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

jaidexl said:


> "with green and brown crud growing under that spot you tore open with the mag float."QUOTE]
> 
> Or the metal hagen scraper. What a PITA as it basically screws up the aesthetic of clear after the gunk grows the the tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## invincible569 (Jan 27, 2008)

khoile, I have always thought about a planted tank.  

Since you guys were on my BLOG.. not sure if you missed these german tanks with black silicon: 

http://invincible569.squarespace.com/journal/category/freshwater


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Those pictures are exactly what I needed. Most of the pictures on your site and Oliver site look stunning. However there are some I don't believe black silicone should be use, like this one:
http://invincible569.squarespace.com/storage/freshwater7.jpg.

Some how on some of the smaller tank, the black rim are really thick. On larger tank I think black silicone looks good, maybe it's just because I'm getting black silicone. .


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, you're right, the big black curve is a bit distracting.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

khoile said:


> Those pictures are exactly what I needed. Most of the pictures on your site and Oliver site look stunning. However there are some I don't believe black silicone should be use, like this one:
> http://invincible569.squarespace.com/storage/freshwater7.jpg.
> 
> Some how on some of the smaller tank, the black rim are really thick. On larger tank I think black silicone looks good, maybe it's just because I'm getting black silicone. .


Those aren't made with black "silicone" its an adhesive. Thats also the reason it is black. Silicone could never hold that type of pressure.

I personally like the uniqueness of the tank! 

-Andrew


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

isn't silicon an adhesive??


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

khoile said:


> I tried to find an rimless black silicone planted tank just to see what it like, but can't find any. Guess I'll be the first to provide a photo document.


There are a few here. You need to download the catalogue.

http://www.eloseurope.com/en/images/stories/catalogue/Catalogue 1-18.pdf

http://www.eloseurope.com/en/images/stories/catalogue/Catalogue 19-40.pdf

http://www.eloseurope.com/en/images/stories/catalogue/Catalogue 41-62.pdf


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Jens said:


> isn't silicon an adhesive??


Silicon is a plyable putty. Some "aquarium silicones" are mixed with stuff to increase adhesion of the material. 



Wikipedia said:


> Silicones are largely inert compounds with a wide variety of forms and uses. Typically heat-resistant, nonstick and rubberlike, they are frequently used in cookware, medical applications, sealants, lubricants and insulation.


From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone

If it did stick, some things would be very different. In most tanks like the common AGA `10gs and stuff its not holding the tank together much at all but just sealing the tank off. Thats why you usually should NOT take off the rims, unless you want to reseal it with a better silicone based adhesive.

I learned this over the weekend lol, I thought the same!

-Andrew


----------



## invincible569 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's some more... 

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1178405&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


----------

